# Pics if my babies



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

So cute I love them


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i see a barred rock a rhodeisland red , what is the white one?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ahhh, you've been infected with that vicious disease of chickenitis!  Chickens are so much fun and addicting. I never tire of mine either.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

So cute...

Congrats .........


----------

